# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Vé máy bay tết 2013. Cùng bay với Vietsky, đặt ngay kẻo hết.

## pickst

Hiện tại  đại lý vé máy bay Vietsky  bắt đầu nhận đặt vé máy bay tết 2013. 
 Chúng tôi cam kết  giá vé rẻ nhất Sài Gòn.
 Luôn có vé cho các hành trình bay nội địa và quốc tế.
 Giao vé tận nơi,hoàn toàn miễn phí. 
 Đừng chần chừ, hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi đặt chổ vé máy bay để có giá vé tốt nhất. 
*Hotline 24.7* : *Mobi**: * *0974845527  - 0862 663 663*  *Y!* *vetet_2013* :batting eyelashes:  :batting eyelashes:  :batting eyelashes:

----------

